

Calibre beta announced - brettgoulder
https://calibreapp.com/

======
trothamel
I was a bit confused by this, since I usually associate "calibre" with the
e-book creation/conversion software with that name.

[http://calibre-ebook.com/](http://calibre-ebook.com/)

~~~
teacup50
Came here to say the same thing; I excitedly thought it was an announcement
for a new Calibre beta.

Looks like Calibre also holds a trademark:
[http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4806:h6j...](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4806:h6jp4j.2.31)

There seems to be a high likelihood of confusion given that both are software
products, but IANAL.

~~~
johnb
I think the trademark issue should be OK.

My understanding is that you can have overlap in trademarked names when it's
in very different markets, but IANAL

~~~
trekky1700
Knowing the court's record of incompetence when it comes to technology, I
doubt they'd be able to distinguish the two beyond "software companies".

------
StevePerkins
Oh, I thought that the e-book software was launching a mobile/tablet version
or something. That would have excited me far more than yet another "me-too"
analytics vendor, playing in a niche somewhere between Google Analytics and
New Relic.

Why on earth didn't they Google their own proposed name before releasing this?
It's one thing to use the same name as another entity in a different field,
but to rip-off a name that is already a well known software package too?
They'll be lucky to make the first page of Google search results for their own
name.

------
nperez
Was confused due to the name being shared with a very popular e-book (and
e-reader) management app: [http://calibre-ebook.com/](http://calibre-
ebook.com/) . This looks like an interesting browser performance analytics
service

------
notatoad
how hard is it to google your app's name before releasing it? or do you know
and just not care that you're taking somebody else's name?

~~~
nedwin
One is ebook software, the other is a performance optimization tool.

You can have different products using the same name so long as they're not in
the same category.

So the guy who made this software isn't "taking someone else's name", he's
using a name that isn't being used in that category (AFAIK).

Background: I once had to settle a trademark infringement case.

~~~
dingaling
> You can have different products using the same name so long as they're not
> in the same category.

Usually that is taken as meaning categories such as 'beverages' vs 'cars'.

Trying to extend it to saying 'my three-wheeled car product called Ford Focus
is in a different category to that four-wheeled one' would be unlikely to
succeed

A recent example in the software domain was Python ( cloud services ) versus
Python ( the language ). Python cloud services is now called Veber Cloud.

------
brettgoulder
This looks awesome! Really useful for front-end devs.

~~~
theandym
Agreed. This type testing has been relegated to individual browser testing for
too long. Hopefully tools like this will enable teams to address browser-side
performance testing in the same way that tools like New Relic have enabled
app-side performance evaluation.

